# I want to make a lot of money fast



## LifeChoices (14 April 2011)

This is my first post here - I hope it goes well - wish me luck.

I'm a newbie to this forum, but not to the share market.

I first got into the share market around 2006  I started with a comsec account with $50K in it to play with. I made quite a lot of money 2006 - 2008 and then it all went pear shaped. I've been out of action pretty much since Babcock and Brown collapsed.

Ok, so now it's 2011 and I'm back where I started in 2006 - the shares I kept (mainly blue chip, but heavy on resource stocks) along with the profits I reaped are back to just above $50K again - I'm not a complete tool.

I've got a full time job - and I've got plenty of time to spend studying the next big thing. 

Anyway, this conspiracy theorist that I communicate with sometimes sent me a link a couple of weeks back that got me back in the game.

http://www.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1103PSIEOAVD/LPSIM3CH/PR

To paraphrase - the U.S. is f'cked and the only way out is if you buy precious metals - preferably silver bullion and lock yourself in a cave while the whole scenario takes place.

I listened to the whole freak'n thing (goes for two hours or something) with a really bad hangover. As a result the following Monday - I googled "Silver Miners listed on ASX", I had a lazy $5K that I ended up investing (gambling)  in a silver miner called AYL - since that day sometime last week the stock has gone absolutely gangbusters.

I've made more money in 7 days than I've made in three freaking years holding crap like WOW, OZL, BHP, RIO,  ROC AGL, IAG.

I'm not really sure where I'm headed with this and I guess the subject doesn't really describe the content of my post. 

But I'm keen to learn some tips and tricks that will make me much more successful at this caper than I have been to date.


----------



## Tightwad (14 April 2011)

I dont know where this is going either 

People are always calling financial meltdown and running to precious metals.

I don't know anything about AYL... or other resource stocks, too speculative for me, maybe you fluked a winner.


----------



## LifeChoices (14 April 2011)

Tightwad said:


> I dont know where this is going either
> 
> People are always calling financial meltdown and running to precious metals.
> 
> I don't know anything about AYL... or other resource stocks, too speculative for me, maybe you fluked a winner.




Have you heard anything about the NWO or chemtrails? Maybe you need to find a bunker and buy some silver bullion too?


----------



## burglar (14 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Have you heard anything about the NWO or chemtrails? Maybe you need to find a bunker and buy some silver bullion too?




Maybe you could sell bunkers?!


----------



## LifeChoices (14 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Maybe you could sell bunkers?!




DCG - Decmil Group 

You could be on to something there - I've been watching these guys too - they build bunkers for fly-in's fly-outs for all the major W.A. miners


----------



## burglar (14 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> DCG - Decmil Group
> 
> You could be on to something there - I've been watching these guys too - they build bunkers for fly-in's fly-outs for all the major W.A. miners




But are they proofed against HAARP attack!


----------



## LifeChoices (15 April 2011)

burglar said:


> But are they proofed against HAARP attack!




Does anyone know of any companies that specialise in personality transplants that are listed on the ASX?


----------



## burglar (15 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Does anyone know of any companies that specialise in personality transplants that are listed on the ASX?



LifeChoices,

I'm now seriously lost!
What connection, if any, is there between personality transplants and aforementioned weird stuff?


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2011)

You can make a lot of money in this caper fast, and you can lose it fast too.

Your lucky punt above could have gone south too.

I doubt you will find the runaway train from a hot tip here or anywhere else for that matter. You may get some ideas through the stock threads, but you'll get lots of chaff amongst the wheat. 

You need to be able to filter the crap successfully to find the winners and the only way to do that is actually know more about a stock than the person plugging it.


----------



## burglar (15 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> ... a silver miner called AYL - since that day sometime last week the stock has gone absolutely gangbusters.




AYL does not compute!?

Did you mean ALCYONE RESOURCES LTD (AYN)?


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 April 2011)

Best remember the outcome after trade open is in other peoples hands. "They" can smash it down or whittle it down too. Not many can consistently "make a lot of money fast" because whatever made a lot of money fast becomes known and the edge is gone. Society will let you make a lot of money slow so when you are old you can have lots of money if you want. Few slip through the net.


----------



## skc (15 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Have you heard anything about the NWO or chemtrails? Maybe you need to find a bunker and buy some silver bullion too?




What good is Silver if you are in a cave/bunker? Are the vampires coming?

Chemtrails? OMG.


----------



## LifeChoices (15 April 2011)

I've been making some money very slowly investing in blue chips. It took me two years just to break even. 

But since hopping on the silver bandwagon a couple of weeks back - and investing a percentage of my cash with AYN the money has been coming home like a freight train, and it doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon.

The other stocks I have my eye on currently are:

AKM
ALK
CCU
CJO
ELM
EVG
GOR
ILU
RMS
SSC
SVL

I don't think DCG make HAARP proof bunkers - but they should.

If the $US does collapse you would probably be better off with bottles of Whisky rather than precious metals.


----------



## adobee (15 April 2011)

Stop going for the easy buck and start producing something with your life. Create, instead of living off the buying and selling of others.


----------



## jimmyizgod (15 April 2011)

lol @ chemtrails.
Jetstar is experimenting on people


----------



## LifeChoices (15 April 2011)

adobee said:


> Stop going for the easy buck and start producing something with your life. Create, instead of living off the buying and selling of others.




Why?


----------



## investorpaul (15 April 2011)

Why do you think it is possible to get rich quick?

You got lucky on one stock (it happens daily to the lucky few who had the stock before they annouced something amazing). But for every stock that booms another handful come out and say "we ran out of money and cant explore anymore" or "our new super drug doesnt work, sorry".

Spend your time researching and reading, not trying to find the holy grail.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (15 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I've been making some money very slowly investing in blue chips. It took me two years just to break even.
> 
> But since hopping on the silver bandwagon a couple of weeks back - and investing a percentage of my cash with AYN the money has been coming home like a freight train, and it doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon.
> 
> ...




You've started investing in speccies and small caps which are always a lot more volatile than blue chips. It's no surprise that you've made more money in the short term with speccies and startups because the quickest money is always in these sort of companies. 

That being said, they are also the riskiest and can go south just as fast as they go up. Could you stand to lose 50% of your holdings in AYN in one or two days? Can happen with these types of stocks. Blue chips don't tend to have the same levels of capital gains as they are generally mature, stable companies that aren't going to dissappear overnight. Well technically they can, but the likelihood is slim, hence why they are priced at such high levels.

It will come down to risk vs reward - blue chips are much less risky and hence they have lower returns than a speccy stock which is high risk and high reward.

That's great that you picked a winner with AYN but always bear in mind that these types of stocks can plummet unbelievably fast. I'm not trying to dissuade you from investing in these types of stocks (i do it myself) - just make sure you're well aware of the risks you take in investing in these sorts of companies and take appropriate measures to mitigate that risk.

If you're really serious about making money fast then you're not going to get that out of blue chips - you'll have to target speculative stocks with a traders approach and make sure you have a well defined plan and system. Picking stocks based on 'hot tips' will get you killed in this area I assure you.

Either way, if you like this sort of trading then keep doing it. All the best.

EDIT: Note that you can still make money fast with blue chips as well - generally a buy and hold strategy like the one you employed would not make money fast: they usually require an extended set up period/value investing/FA that sort of thing.


----------



## mazzatelli (15 April 2011)

skc said:


> What good is Silver if you are in a cave/bunker? Are the vampires coming?




Silver doesn't work on vampires, only werewolves and shape shifters :


----------



## Agentm (15 April 2011)

adobee said:


> Stop going for the easy buck and start producing something with your life. Create, instead of living off the buying and selling of others.




sounds like great jedi advice

"now go home and re evaluate your life"

soylent green was a great process dealing with food shortages

when that fantastic idea becomes a reality..  after chemtrails.. then i am in..  100%


----------



## LifeChoices (15 April 2011)

Spot on KurwaJegoMac

I'm well aware of the risk. With the blue chips I've still got you just lose your money slower - OZL, WOW, RIO, IAG are depressing examples of that - it's a slow death.

Cause I've held them for so long, I'm a bit stuck with what to do with them now.

In the past I've held stocks like Centro and Babcock and Brown that went down in flames.

Luckilly, some of the others did come back from the dead - AGK, BHP and NCM

I'll always keep a diverse portfolio, but I'm now looking to use 10% to 20% of my portfolio on some of these spunky small cap miners


----------



## moXJO (15 April 2011)

Get rich quick huh. A bloke that went to my school got into High frequency trading with some partners. He was up about $26 million in either his 1st or 3rd year.


----------



## mazzatelli (15 April 2011)

moXJO said:


> Get rich quick huh. A bloke that went to my school got into High frequency trading with some partners. He was up about $26 million in either his 1st or 3rd year.




You talking about the firm or the individual? He'd be earning more than seasoned traders at banks and energy firms.


----------



## moXJO (15 April 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> You talking about the firm or the individual? He'd be earning more than seasoned traders at banks and energy firms.




seven of them have combined personal fortunes estimated at $230 million in less than five years.


----------



## moXJO (15 April 2011)

moXJO said:


> Get rich quick huh. A bloke that went to my school got into High frequency trading with some partners. He was up about $26 million in either his 1st or 3rd year.




Wasn't in his first year, was a bit sketchy on the details and had to check. Roughly $26mill in 4-5 years


----------



## skc (15 April 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> Silver doesn't work on vampires, only werewolves and shape shifters :




Right... silver bullets for werewolves, timber stake for vampires. Got my monsters mixed up.

What should I hold to use against heavily in-debt radioactive ex-investment bankers?



moXJO said:


> Wasn't in his first year, was a bit sketchy on the details and had to check. Roughly $26mill in 4-5 years




Funny I heard the same story at a party a few weeks back. Someone in that group from QLD?


----------



## ChaoSI (15 April 2011)

i hear gold's the way to go.... 
anybody know a back door into the RBA ?
figure we could carry a coulpe of blocks outta there....


----------



## burglar (15 April 2011)

ChaoSI said:


> i hear gold's the way to go....
> anybody know a back door into the RBA ?
> figure we could carry a coulpe of blocks outta there....




Did you hear about Silver brand condoms for the woman who wants her man to come second?


----------



## inq (15 April 2011)

I'm sure I could find a way to _lose_ a lot of money fast, if thats any help.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (15 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Spot on KurwaJegoMac
> 
> I'm well aware of the risk. With the blue chips I've still got you just lose your money slower - OZL, WOW, RIO, IAG are depressing examples of that - it's a slow death.
> 
> ...




You need to look at defining a clear entry and exit plan. You should know the reasons/prices/levels/whatever as to why you would exit a given position - otherwise you'll always be stuck in the position you're in (re. the blue chips that you don't know what to do with). Who's to say they won't languish for years or continue to fall? You need to watch your capital and protect it appropriately - especially when looking at 'spunky small cap miners'.

Cut your losses short and let your profits run - it's a tired old cliche but it's still around for a reason. Better to put that money towards positive prospects.


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 April 2011)

inq said:


> I'm sure I could find a way to _lose_ a lot of money fast, if thats any help.




If you know a SP will be going down, short it


----------



## Dowdy (15 April 2011)

ChaoSI said:


> i hear gold's the way to go....
> anybody know a back door into the RBA ?
> figure we could carry a coulpe of blocks outta there....






Hate to tell you, but the only thing they have in reserves (and backing our currency) is more currency. 

You want gold, rob the Perth mint


----------



## burglar (15 April 2011)

pixel said:


> A piece of advice from Phil Carret’s The Art of Speculation:
> If you have 1000 shares of a stock worth currently, say, $9, disregard entirely the price you paid for it. Rather ask yourself this question: “If I had $9,000 cash today and wished to buy some security, would I choose this stock in preference to every one of the thousands of other securities available to me?”
> If the answer is strongly negative, sell the stock! It should not make the slightest difference whether the stock cost you $5 or $13.
> Your entry price is totally irrelevant, but the average punter gives it considerable weight.




LifeChoices,

Use this criteria on the Blue Chips in question and see how you go!


----------



## ENP (16 April 2011)

"We're more comfortable in that kind of business. It means *we miss a lot of very big winners*. But we wouldn't know how to pick them out anyway. It also means *we have very few big losers* - and that's quite helpful over time. We're perfectly willing to trade away a big payoff for a certain payoff."


----------



## LifeChoices (17 April 2011)

High Frequency Trading - now that sounds most interesting.  Seems to be the exact opposite of what traditionalist will tell you - ie research and invest over the long haul, grow old, get bald and fat and then die some slow death by cancer.

I'm with comsec now. Is it inappropriate/too political to ask on this forum if there is a better/cheaper realtime online share trading option out there?

I'm a computer programmer and could put my skills to high frequency trading . I'm already scraping live data from the comsec site to update me on my own shares on my iphone. If I was to data scrape a whole bunch of shares every 10 minutes or so - well who knows what I could find out.


----------



## cutz (17 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I'm a computer programmer and could put my skills to high frequency trading . I'm already scraping live data from the comsec site to update me on my own shares on my iphone. If I was to data scrape a whole bunch of shares every 10 minutes or so - well who knows what I could find out.




What sort of data are you scraping ?


----------



## LifeChoices (17 April 2011)

cutz said:


> What sort of data are you scraping ?




At the moment just my portfolio - last price, yearly graphs, profit - or should I say loss. It was just something I did when I was bored at work - but it's realtime.

Not much of a step for me to get a whole bunch of statistics on a whole bunch of shares, set up my own email alerts etc. Don't know what it says in comsec's terms and conditions about doing stuff like this.

My research into stocks is pretty hopeless. For example - a conspiracy theorist sends me a link - I listen to it - it tells me the American dollar is about to collapse so buy silver - I buy silver and make lots and lots of money - but for how long. Research is crap, IMO.  I think these High Frequency Traders are on the money - if you are first to see a trend then you are more likely to profit from it. The early bird gets the worm - is another well known theory.

Personally, I want to give this high frequency thing a shot. If I put my mind to it I think I could turn a profit looking at the little shifts that go on with some of the more volitile and high volume shares.

The only thing that concerns me is the high price of a trade - who does the cheapest online realtime trades?


----------



## Tyler Durden (17 April 2011)

Any place where money can be made fast, can also be lost fast.


----------



## skyQuake (17 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> At the moment just my portfolio - last price, yearly graphs, profit - or should I say loss. It was just something I did when I was bored at work - but it's realtime.
> 
> Not much of a step for me to get a whole bunch of statistics on a whole bunch of shares, set up my own email alerts etc. Don't know what it says in comsec's terms and conditions about doing stuff like this.
> 
> ...




commsec is far too slow and expensive for HFT. Insto brokers maybe.

see: http://quantivity.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/how-to-learn-algorithmic-trading/


----------



## LifeChoices (17 April 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Any place where money can be made fast, can also be lost fast.




I think you are right, however, if you are privy or can process information faster than the average joe - as these high frequency traders may be able to do, it gives them an edge.

Thanks for the link skyQuake. I've started asking myself the same types of questions. As I'm am able to scrape mass data, exactly what data is is going to be of interest and will need further drilling down.


----------



## cutz (17 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I think you are right, however, if you are privy or can process information faster than the average joe - as these high frequency traders may be able to do, it givest them an edge.




Yeah,

But as a retail trader using a retail broker the edge you are describing can never be obtained.


----------



## LifeChoices (17 April 2011)

cutz said:


> Yeah,
> 
> But as a retail trader using a retail broker the edge you are describing can never be obtained.




Ok, but you got to start somewhere.

I had a very relaxing weekend - I went on a Tuna fishing charter in Portland. Anyway, while staying in my 3 star hotel, and panicking about the blood from my tuna catch going all over the bathroom, my first High Frequency Trading idea came to me. 

I'd like to know all the stocks that are trading currently above 1M per day that have more buyers than sellers, where the stock is priced at around 0.30 so that small fluctuations translate into bigger percentages. 

I'd like to know this information - so I could focus on these stocks closely with the hope of buying low and sell bigger maybe in the same day or maybe a week later. I'm confident I can scrape this data using my comsec account.

If you could scrape real-time data, what signs would you guys look for?


----------



## white_goodman (18 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Ok, but you got to start somewhere.
> 
> I had a very relaxing weekend - I went on a Tuna fishing charter in Portland. Anyway, while staying in my 3 star hotel, and panicking about the blood from my tuna catch going all over the bathroom, my first High Frequency Trading idea came to me.
> 
> ...




oh lawd


----------



## Agentm (18 April 2011)

hmmm

blood of tuna does that...

the smell of the kill.. the injection of the adrenaline.. i hear it immediately reminds one of high frequency trading..

last time i had blood from tuna all over me, and all over the floor i really became inspired..


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

I know where you're coming from - is that you in the middle?


----------



## mazzatelli (18 April 2011)

moXJO said:


> Wasn't in his first year, was a bit sketchy on the details and had to check. Roughly $26mill in 4-5 years




Thanks, its rare 1st year grads amass that amount unless they are a prodigy, and in Australia too. $26MM in 4-5 years sounds right.



skc said:


> Right... silver bullets for werewolves, timber stake for vampires. Got my monsters mixed up.
> 
> What should I hold to use against heavily in-debt radioactive ex-investment bankers?



 Women who frequent The Establishment and The Ivy.



LifeChoices said:


> Thanks for the link skyQuake. I've started asking myself the same types of questions. As I'm am able to scrape mass data, exactly what data is is going to be of interest and will need further drilling down.




If you did read the link and its content, then your data "scraping" is a far cry from HFT.


----------



## ChaoSI (18 April 2011)

mazzatelli said:


> What should I hold to use against heavily in-debt radioactive ex-investment bankers?
> 
> Women who frequent The Establishment and The Ivy.






burglar said:


> Did you hear about Silver brand condoms for the woman who wants her man to come second?




Brilliant !!  made my monday  just have to wait for work to ruin it  hahahah but then it IS a super long weekend this time..... so can't really be that bad right?...



Dowdy said:


> Hate to tell you, but the only thing they have in reserves (and backing our currency) is more currency.
> 
> You want gold, rob the Perth mint



noted, i'll give them a ring and ask about their security arrangements... anybody else in?


Lifechoices: how did u do that to your phone? an app or a custom thing that you did?

correct me if i'm wrong, but HFT requires that you have a decent amount of money to be throwing down at any one time waiting for that .. 0.01 increase or whatever? i mean it does have to offset that (expensive) commsec brokerage right?


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2011)

This thread is truly a laugh.


LifeChoices said:


> I'd like to know all the stocks that are trading currently above 1M per day that have more buyers than sellers, where the stock is priced at around 0.30 so that small fluctuations translate into bigger percentages.
> 
> I'd like to know this information - so I could focus on these stocks closely with the hope of buying low and sell bigger maybe in the same day or maybe a week later. I'm confident I can scrape this data using my comsec account.
> 
> If you could scrape real-time data, what signs would you guys look for?




Wow, so many things that truly highlight the lack of understanding about what you are trying to do all in the one post, at least you're efficient. Any chance of actually doing some research? Instead of just posting half baked ideas on a forum!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Ok, but you got to start somewhere.




How about with some education, because what you don't know in this game can hurt you. 







> I had a very relaxing weekend - I went on a Tuna fishing charter in Portland. Anyway, while staying in my 3 star hotel, and panicking about the blood from my tuna catch going all over the bathroom, my first High Frequency Trading idea came to me.
> 
> I'd like to know all the stocks that are trading currently above 1M per day that have more buyers than sellers, where the stock is priced at around 0.30 so that small fluctuations translate into bigger percentages.




Buyers = Sellers how can it be any other way?  A transaction only occurs when a price is matched and a buyer and a seller come together. Physical numbers of buyers and sellers is largely irrelevant, because a large institutional transactions can absorb the volume of a number of smaller transactions and there is also hidden volume not displayed in the depth screen. What you are talking about is buying and selling *pressure*. An appreciation of the pressure is given by the use of technical analysis - how much about technical analysis do you know?







> I'd like to know this information - so I could focus on these stocks closely with the hope of buying low and sell bigger maybe in the same day or maybe a week later. I'm confident I can scrape this data using my comsec account.
> 
> If you could scrape real-time data, what signs would you guys look for?




High Frequency trading is based upon the exact same methodology as normal trading...the only difference is the frequency - the number of transactions. So you need one thing...*a system that consistently returns positive numbers after expenses. *Otherwise all you have done is found a way to lose money faster. Get your system working right before you try to get fancy.

If I'm trying to use a piece of software to look for a trade for *me* I would look for three things...

1) Pivot turning points in the price action or breakout positions from compound consolidation points.

2) Recognizable pattern formation - Flags, Wedges, Triangles , H&S, Planes of resistance and support etc.

3) Confirming indicators - in the market most suited to them. Strongly trending = MA, Sideways trending = Stochastic Oscillators (but only for entry), Fibonacci/EW/GANN - where appropriate (probably not suited for the type of trading you mentioned).

That by the way is a ranked list - Price action is KING, Patterns a close second and INDICATORS (which is what software in a lot of circumstances scan for) is third and only used for confirmation of the previous two.

Do you see the difficulty in getting a computer to work through the permutations in the above requirements?

Good Luck

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Tysonboss1 (18 April 2011)

Lifechoices, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## kingcarmleo (18 April 2011)

fast money=risk.


----------



## burglar (18 April 2011)

When I dropped into ASF, I was in a tight spot! *understatement*

Where did I go wrong?
Can I stop the rot?
Can I regain my losses?
How do I prevent reoccurrence?
Do I need a new plan ... or a band-aid?

I found answers, lots of answers! 
I will sift though them and find what's right for me!


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

I'm hearin' you bangin' on about book learnin' and all that.

I'm currently making some serious cash here betting - i mean investing - on runaway freight trains using half baked logic derived from conspiracy theorists saying the US dollar is about to collapse. 

Some of you guys are talking to me like I killed that Lindberg Kid, give me a break - it's not as if I posted this in the "Experts Lounge". 

BTW - turned over another nice profit selling the Tuna in Springvale this morning - win win.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 April 2011)

This guy has to be taking the p1ss surely. First thing i thought when i saw the inititial post, hence why I haven't commented until now


----------



## burglar (18 April 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> This guy has to be taking the p1ss surely. ...




He has polarized the gallery


----------



## Julia (18 April 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> This guy has to be taking the p1ss surely. First thing i thought when i saw the inititial post, hence why I haven't commented until now




+ 1


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> This guy has to be taking the p1ss surely. First thing i thought when i saw the inititial post, hence why I haven't commented until now




What do you mean taking the piss?

I just did what anyone else here does - being a newbie - I studdied the forum for a couple of days then created a post and put my half baked thoughts in the appropriate place (beginners lounge). Lots of half baked thoughts throughout this forum and most others for that matter.

Anyway, it's all good - I learnt heaps from this: ie telling chicks that you are a High Frequency Trader sounds way cooler than a boring Day Trader. What's the big deal in having a bit of fun while learning? 

You don't need to be a member of MENSA to work out what a  joke is - well done anyway on blowing my cover.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I'm hearin' you bangin' on about book learnin' and all that.
> 
> I'm currently making some serious cash here betting - i mean investing - on runaway freight trains using half baked logic derived from conspiracy theorists saying the US dollar is about to collapse.
> 
> ...




Lifechoices,

It's because your original post is.... indelicate. You are saying that you want to (and have managed to recently) make a motza on a speculative share. CONGRATULATIONS!

But many of your fellow posters (myself included) have spent literally *decades* in building their skill into a consistent and enduring method of wealth creation. We've done the hard yards and logged the hours behind screens to get to where we are now and one thing we know is...for the vast majority of people...get rich quick schemes are value destroying.

We've been where you are and we shake our heads because in many instances it's the guy that starts playing with speculative shares *and makes money initially* that ultimately self destructs in the most spectacular ways. The initial flush of success can be more damaging than if you had just lost a motza on speculative shares because now the positive reinforcement of your first speculative trade is embedded in your psyche...and you want more. You're hungry for it. Your *gagging* for it like a strung out hooker looking for a noseful of cocaine. You're like the guy that goes charter fishing for the first time ever, lands a 17ft long blue marlin and turns to the other serious fisherman and says..."Gee this fishing thing is easy..."

At this point in time Lifechoices, it is clear you are betting....and the house (which in this case is the market) always wins.

Good luck.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## skyQuake (18 April 2011)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> You're like the guy that goes charter fishing for the first time ever, lands a 17ft long blue marlin and turns to the other serious fisherman and says..."Gee this fishing thing is easy..."




I have this sudden urge to do just that


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2011)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Lifechoices,
> 
> You're like the guy that goes charter fishing for the first time ever, lands a 17ft long blue marlin and turns to the other serious fisherman and says..."Gee this fishing thing is easy..."
> 
> Sir O




For some people, it *is* easy.  Not only do they catch a huge fish on their first outing, they can do it most trips they take, and with no training, leaving the seasoned veterans bitter ans twisted!  Don't assume that because you have 10+ years study that everyone else must do the same.


----------



## burglar (18 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, it's all good - I learnt heaps from this ....




Hi LifeChoices,

And welcome to ASF.

You have polarized the gallery. Unfortunately, the good guys seems to be agin you.
Among the best helpers of Newbies, Julia SirO Nomore4s amongst others, are unimpressed. Best you get serious, while you still have their attention!


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

skyQuake said:


> I have this sudden urge to do just that




You should - I had a ball.

I went with my son and we caught 4 albacore Tuna between us - unfortunately no Blue Fin. We went down to the docks when we got back and it was like a scene from Apocolypse Now - Albacore guts overflowing on two industrial waste disposal bins. Sharks the size of small boys - freaking amazing - never seen anything like it.

The best part of the whole trip was going around this morning to fish markets in Springvale with my son and trying to sell our catch - I thought we did real well selling the lot. Even turned over a small profit.

I think lately i'm making far better life choices.


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi LifeChoices,
> 
> And welcome to ASF.
> 
> ...




I'm reading all the posts and can see some very genuine people behind them. Probably just a misunderstanding. I'm on this forum to learn, however, I also like to have a bit of fun on the way.

I really appreciate all the posts and some of the PM's people have sent. I see the share market just like Crown Casino only they won't let in people who where flannelette shirts. You can never learn enough about it. The data scraping stuff I do is just a bit of fun for me - I think it helps and I want to do more with it.

I'm the same as most others who've responded, I have a personality, I  get drunk, have opinions  and I can write. 

I'm not taking the piss. I don't even think I've asked a direct question yet.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> For some people, it *is* easy.  Not only do they catch a huge fish on their first outing, they can do it most trips they take, and with no training, leaving the seasoned veterans bitter ans twisted!  Don't assume that because you have 10+ years study that everyone else must do the same.




Hi Gringotts,

My response to anyone that can go out of the gate and hit the ground running because of natural talent is...goodonyamate. What earthly difference does it make to me? None whatsoever. Will I change what I do because of someone else's success? - Hell no! I know what works for me - so I do it.

If you can double or triple your money every month. Well done. I take my hat off to you. But my *experience* tells me that this kind of person......is extremely rare...otherwise we'd all be George Soros' or Warren Buffets.

Whatever you decide, listen, don't listen meh....no skin off my nose.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## TabJockey (18 April 2011)

We need more people like LifeChoices in equities! 

So we can slowly milk them of their stack of uninformed dollars 

Seriously, bring your friends along, get them into some those AYN falling knives!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (18 April 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi LifeChoices,
> 
> And welcome to ASF.
> 
> ...




Er???? I never said that. I hope I didn't project any emotion on to Life Choices that seemed negative, that wasn't my intention. Merely trying to explain with an example why a lot of people might find what he said as a bit brash.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## LifeChoices (18 April 2011)

TabJockey said:


> We need more people like LifeChoices in equities!
> 
> So we can slowly milk them of their stack of uninformed dollars
> 
> Seriously, bring your friends along, get them into some those AYN falling knives!




Yesterday I visited this tiny town on the weekend for the first time - Johannna. It's on the tip of cape Otway. I went there on the way back from Tuna fishing in Portland. It was a terrific Melbourne day and while there I thought to myself that I'll buy myself a 1 ton van - fit it out real good - I'll put black carpet on the walls and roof and sparkly bits to represent stars. I'm going to get me a custom mattress to fit - not some cheap hippy futon but something good for your back. One of those Memory Latex numbers, and heaps of pillows that are far softer than those stupid ones that were in the three star hotel in Portland - yeah those ones that felt like f'ckn bluestone blocks.

I thought the van will have to be big enough to fit my surf boards and all my surfing paraphernalia. Come Friday, after work, I'm just going to take off in it by myself - no dumb kids no wife, no hassles.

I'll look up the weather conditions in advance and pick the place to be - the wind needs to be off shore and the swell pumping. I'll stay overnight - hopefully somewhere near a toilet block, I'll bring my own soft toilet paper. First light I'll be out surfing, then the rest of the day I'll slowly drive home, checking out other surfing options at my leisure. I'll be home in the afternoon and will spend that time in my office jotting down ideas to keep the dream alive.

Seriously, I understand your bitterness - I've been there - it's about life choices. Being half dead and full of hatred is no way to live TabJockey


----------



## burglar (18 April 2011)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Er???? I never said that. I hope I didn't project any emotion on to Life Choices that seemed negative, that wasn't my intention. Merely trying to explain with an example why a lot of people might find what he said as a bit brash.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sir O




Sorry Sir O, I did not mean to lump you in the wrong pigeonhole, nor anyone else for that matter.
Tried to point out that LifeChoices still has choices if he doesn't "burn his boat".


----------



## burglar (18 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> ...I went with my son and we caught 4 albacore Tuna  ...





Suite!


----------



## burglar (19 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> ... I'm on this forum to learn, however, I also like to have a bit of fun on the way. ...




My son rang from interstate.

"Come fishing with me in the Indian Ocean!"
I flew over and had a ball !!


----------



## 1q2w3e4r (19 April 2011)

adobee said:


> Stop going for the easy buck and start producing something with your life. Create, instead of living off the buying and selling of others.




You're walking around blind without a cane, pal. A fool and his money are lucky enough to get together in the first place.


----------



## tryin hard (21 April 2011)

I want to make a lot of money fast too.

But I work most days and look at the stock market to make a few extra bucks and when the weather looks good the boat goes in and the fish come out.

Those tuna go hard got one out of the Indian on Monday and a few salmon.


----------



## adobee (21 April 2011)

what method were you fishing .. chunking , with baits or trolling lures ?????????????
tomorrow looks good weather in sydney .. i will be out as i expect will every other boat owner..


----------



## LifeChoices (21 April 2011)

Trolling the continental shelf with lures to catch tuna.

Do you reckon the mods should add a fishing section to the forums - seem to be sections for everything else?


----------



## nomore4s (21 April 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Trolling the continental shelf with lures to catch tuna.
> 
> Do you reckon the mods should add a fishing section to the forums - seem to be sections for everything else?




There are already a couple of fishing threads

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...t=14483&p=404985&highlight=fishing#post404985

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2911&p=616344&highlight=fishing#post616344

Search button people.


----------

